# Haunt Radio



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Haunt Radio is a newly created website of mine. 

http://www.HauntRadio.com

It is a live web broadcast. The broadcast provideds listeners to tune into halloween related music. The live web broadcast will also have commercials and advertising for Haunted attractions and web sites related to Halloween/Horror.

When the station is not broadcasting live, you can listen to the streaming audio player. The streaming audio is not live and is just a list of tracks that loop. 

This site is still in development. Live broadcast are seldom, streaming play list need to be updated and more tracks added. There will be alot more impovements and conent to come soon


If you have a original track, Haunt commercial, or web site you want broadcast to listeners, please contact me.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

This is a very awesome and welcome idea in my book! Thank you!


----------

